# Το παρανοϊκό σύστημα φορολόγησης της εργασίας



## nickel (Jan 10, 2019)

Στο πιο πρόσφατο σημείωμά του στην Καθημερινή ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς αναφέρει παρενθετικά: 

Θα μου επιτραπεί να παρεμβάλω εδώ προσωπική και πάλι εκτίμηση - κρίση, χωρίς την αρμοδιότητα του ειδικού, για το επίπεδο, σήμερα, των ελληνικών μεταφράσεων ξένης λογοτεχνίας. Είναι επίσης μια έκπληξη. Και αν συγκρίνει κανείς την ποιότητα των έντυπων μεταφράσεων με την ανοσιότητα και τον γραμματικο-συντακτικό πρωτογονισμό υποτίτλων σε τηλεοπτικές προβολές ταινιών (χώρια η ανατριχιαστική γλωσσική αγραμματοσύνη εκφωνητών, σχολιαστών, κομματικών εκπροσώπων – οδυνηρότατη ντροπή και θλίψη) η ποιότητα των λογοτεχνικών μεταφράσεων είναι βάλσαμο.

Να προσθέσω, με αυτή την ευκαιρία, ότι κάποτε η μετάφραση μπορούσε να εξασφαλίζει βιοπορισμό. Σήμερα, τα επαγγέλματα του μεταφραστή, του διορθωτή-επιμελητή κειμένων, του έκτακτου συνεργάτη εντύπων, έχουν στην πράξη απαγορευθεί από το παρανοϊκό (κυριολεκτικά) «σύστημα» φορολόγησης της εργασίας.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/1003218/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/koinwnoymenh-vivliofilia​
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω συμφωνήσει με άλλο γραπτό του Χ. Γιανναρά τόσο πολύ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2019)

Πράγματι - ό,τι πιο σωστό έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό!


----------

